# Bing Crosby's Pipe



## Mycroft Holmes (Jan 20, 2011)

So, here's a little something for all of you Bing Crosby fans out there. I'm from the city of Spokane, Washington, which is known to be the hometown of the famous singer/actor Bing Crosby. Anyway, A few days ago I was on the campus of Gonzaga University and decided to stop into the Bing Crosby Museum just before closing. As I was rushed through the exhibit, I happened to stumble upon a small display case, which featured one of Bing's personal pipes. I was very rushed, but I snapped a quick picture for you all. Hope you find this interesting.

Hope you all have a great day!!

-Mycroft


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Looks hardly smoked. I wonder if he gave them one his losers. :biggrin1: And what's all the extra banding about? Does this thing disassemble into 3 pieces? Or is it a fancy repair? Oh!! The shank's TRANSPARENT!


----------



## Mycroft Holmes (Jan 20, 2011)

freestoke said:


> Looks hardly smoked. I wonder if he gave them one his losers. :biggrin1: And what's all the extra banding about? Does this thing disassemble into 3 pieces? Or is it a fancy repair? Oh!! The shank's TRANSPARENT!


I was wondering about the extra banding myself, and also the "lack of smokage.' From the looks of the mouthpiece, it looks as if he used it more for "show" then for actual smoking. But yeah, that banding is interesting.


----------



## GuitarDan (Nov 26, 2009)

My guesses about the "double banding" are:

1)Aesthetic only- simple bands.
2)They aren't bands at all, but brass threaded fittings along with mating silvery (aluminum) fittings; leading me to believe the center piece is removable. I notice the vulanite appears to be the same diameter and shape as both ends of the centerpiece, and Possibly to accommodate optional filters?


----------



## GuitarDan (Nov 26, 2009)

This may/may not be useful. I got this off a defunct webpage on pipes.org that was still cached by google, here's the info:

Posted on Friday, October 03, 2008 - 11:52 am: 
I have a question about the Bing Crosby endorsed pipe made in Italy but not made by the Savinelli. I have found the numbers of
long shank billiard pipes at the flea market. On the back of the
box, it is printed BING CROSBY on the center of the red cloth
lining and has the patent number. The patent was or is for the
long shank with many tiny holes drilled for air or something.

The box contained both sand blast and smooth pipes and the sand blast pipe is formed with 3pcs, the bowl, long shank and the mouth piece which enables to rotate the shank to match or
off-set the holes and the inner hole or say the slits on the aluminum holder which holds the balsa like filter. The patent
seems as it is for this unique feature but the smooth pipes are
made just as the regular 2pc. I've never seen the kind of pipe.

On the lining, everything was printed in golden yellow and the
seller who is the old lady told me as her relative used to own the
tobacconist and the pipes are from the bottom of the dead stock
carton. The pipes seem to be made in the '50s and BC was made
under endorsement of BC. It was hard to read but was there a
manufacturer named as Morini ? I ride old motorcycles and there
were the motorcycle named Moto Morini, so it could be the
Italian made.

*I believe Medico did something similar with their Ventilator series, but less elegantly, and you could remove the radiator to use without the filter. http://www.pipephil.eu/logos/en/logo-medico.html

#3 speculation the metalwork is merely repair work: http://bingfan03.blogspot.com/2011/02/bing-and-gonzaga-university.html


----------



## Granger (Jul 24, 2010)

Bing smoked pipes made by a lot of people, and over his career he endorsed several brands. A saw a pipe in an auction some years ago that was one of several used by Bing in a movie (it had the paperwork to prove it)...it was a square paneled bowl with a square stem running into a LOOOONG stem with a slight bend.

According to some legends Bing smoked a longer pipe to keep the smoke out of his eyes and to keep his face visible.

The Bing's Favorite by Savnelli is an excellent copy of the style he smoked. There is also one made by Dunhill...PRICEY!


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

From what I can see in the pic, it is a nice looking pipe. Someday I might have to get a Bing but first I am on a quest to get every Peterson pipe made.


----------



## bent-1 (Feb 3, 2011)

Bing had a lot of cool unique designs as evidenced here. Thanks for the pic.


----------

